# Please Help!



## iopigeons (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,

This is my first time of being here, and the reason is that I'm going to have a pigeon as my pet, but I don't have any experience on that. All I know is that I need to have a cage, a perch, some containers for food nd water and a name tag for my bird. I wonder what else should I prepare for my pigeon, do I need to buy some educational/stimulating toys for it or do I need something else for later training it, and what should I be careful with when im feeding it? PLASE HELP!!!


----------



## joefi2 (Aug 11, 2005)

*First Bird*

OH ARE YOU IN TROUBLE  YOU CAN EATHER HAVE HIM OR HER IN A CAGE THAT HAS A WOOD FLOOR ,WITH SIDE,S ABOUT 3 IN A CAGE THAT IS AT LEAST 4 FT LONG 2 FT HIGH AND AROUND 24 WIDE ,THAT GIVE,S THE BIRD SOME ROOM TO STRETCH HIS WING,S AND IF YOU DECIDE TO LET THE BIRD STAY OUTSIDE IT MAKE,S A NICE OUT SIDE PEN THAT WILL ATTACH TO YOUR NEW LOFT THAT YOU ARE GOING TO BUILD WHEN YOU GET THE SECOND BIRD TO KEEP THIS ONE COMPANY,AND AS LONG AS YOU HAVE TWO BIRD,S WITH THAT 12 FT BY 8 FT LOFT YOU MIGHT AS WELL GET SOME OTHER BIRD,S [[YOU NEED GRIT. WATER, GOOD PIGEON FEED A BIRD BATH SOME MED,S OTHER,S CAN HELP YOU ON THIS WOOD SHAVING,S FOR THE FLOOR.OR GROUND UP CORN COBS OR SAND,SAND IS DUSTY THOE HAVE FUN THEY ARE A LITTLE MESSEY  BUT IF YOU KEEP AT IT EVERY DAY THEY ARE FUN MIND COME,S AND SIT,S ON MY SCHULDER EVER DAT AND BITE,S ME I THINK HE IS PLAYING,, IT A RED BAR FIGERETTAI STARTED WITH HIM NOW I HAVE 28


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Welcome*

To pigeon talk. I am happy you are thinking of getting a pigeon to be your pet. 3x3 ft would be the smallest cage. Perches and a box, feed, grit and waer containers too. Toys: a mrrior, a beanie baby. Pigeon food, pigeon grit, pigeon book, shaving or a towel for the cage floor of box.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Pigeons.com

Here is a thread about pigeon care that will help you:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10848


Please check out resources in the daily forum, as there there is a wealth of threads there including household hazards and plants that are toxic for birds.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Joefi2, you are so right. I laughed when I read what you wrote. Once you have a pigeon, you just naturally have to get more. maggie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello iopigeons,

We all have to start new sometime. The more you learn about pigeons, the more addicted you may become!

Along with the good information that you have been given, if I may submit a link for you to read which is I belive is very inportant not only for new bird owners but "seasoned" one as well.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/birdproofing.htm


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi iopigeons,
Welcome to the world of pigeons 
Make sure that the perch you get for your pigeon is flat (not round like other birds), pigeons are descended from Rock Doves that used to perch on Rocky Cliff sides, not in trees, so they prefer to have a flat surface to stand on.
Also make sure that the grit you get is a red colour (Pigeon Grit), this has the right vitamins and minerals added to the mix. Also make sure you get a specific Pigeon Food, this food has the right levels of protein in it to keep your birds healthy, it is different to wild bird seed mixes.
Here is a pick of what they should both look like:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=pfood.jpg

Goodluck with your future pet pigeon, let us know how you get on.

joefi2, so true, so true 


Regards
Alaska


----------



## iopigeons (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone for giving me valuable informations! They are really helpful!
I'm so excited!!Im gonna have my own pigeon this Sunday!~~~  Thank you all again!~~


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Good Luck to you iopigeons! I am also just starting out with my one pigeon and I must share with you how addictive this hobby becomes! I dream about my pigeon every night and how his loft will be when it is finished! They are such deserving birds! Glad you already excited! Have fun getting your friend on Sunday. Why not two?


----------



## iopigeons (Sep 22, 2005)

To cricket, I never had any experience on taking care of pigons, im scared i can't handle 2 of them at once. i'll get another one as soon as i no how to take good care of them, since every's telling me that it'll become addictive.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I understand... I only asked because I have just one pigeon and I am very guilty that he is alone. (Other than me). I am trying to withold from getting any more until the loft is completed. I just went to Amazon and ordered four books on Pigeon Care for a real deal! Can't wait to recieve them. This site will truly help you overcome your fears. The people are nice and there is so much to learn and so many ways to find out information that will come in handy. Have fun!


----------

